# Old school 1990 Civic Si install blog



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Just gonna post pics of my install.
My system is going to consist of old school components.

1. Headunit - Alpine 7909 cd
2. Sub - Single Kicker s10c solobaric sub in 0.66 cu ft sealed box
3. Fronts - Kicker 6.5" R6 resolution mids with nd25a tweeters
4. Amplifier - ESX Quantum Q120.4 4 channel (Zed built)
5. Sound deadening the doors.
6. Building 1/2" speaker baffles for mids.
7. Installing 170 amp HO alternator

I will be updating the thread as my components arrive.
So far I have installed the Alpine 7909 cd and built my box for my sub.

The car 1990 Civic Si hatchback



























Got a box made for my kicker s10c solobaric sub  0.66 cu ft
It's got a 1" MDF front panel while the rest is 3/4" MDF.
Im going to feed it about 360 watts RMS.


















My Alpine 7909 cd player.


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice Rob, 
So far so good.
Can't wait to see the rest.
Especially that amp!.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

very clean oh how i miss my hatch back i have a 88 sedan now, goin to be doin a 3 way or horn and 10inch midbass front stage running either a alpine CDA 7949 of a DVA 9860 all ESX AMps Dont u just love these things!


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

sqguy said:


> very clean oh how i miss my hatch back i have a 88 sedan now, goin to be doin a 3 way or horn and 10inch midbass front stage running either a alpine CDA 7949 of a DVA 9860 all ESX AMps Dont u just love these things!


Where are you guys finding these ESX amps?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I love those cars!! Looks like a very clean one. That Alpine looks PERFECT in there.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

The equipment goes with the car sooooo well. That solo is going to move some air in that car 

Where did you ever find such a clean/unabused civic like that? One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

circa40 said:


> The equipment goes with the car sooooo well. That solo is going to move some air in that car
> 
> Where did you ever find such a clean/unabused civic like that? One of my all time favorites.


found it locally. My Crx is even more pristine !

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3011400/3


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow... I can't believe how clean everything is for it's age. Keep up the awesome build!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

You really have a nice pair there!


----------



## thegeck (Sep 25, 2008)

cool


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

always wanted a crx never seen one that clean


----------



## Maddman (Dec 20, 2008)

Your 90 Civic Si, brings back memories of the 91 Civic Si (teal) that I once owned in 94/95. I had small system installed Denon cd player, alpine active crossover, Soundstream MC245, ID horns, alpine 6.5" (doors), USD Audio 1060 10" subwoofer. I need to dig out pictures and scan them; so I can post them.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome stuff. Those cars are in great shape. Really love the CRX. (Minus the tweets on the door) I had the previous body style CRX Si that someone stole my Audison VR amps out of. Thought they were nice and hidden in the storage compartment.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Is this car where the components will reside?

I like the 7909...old school for sure!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ECM said:


> Is this car where the components will reside?
> 
> I like the 7909...old school for sure!


Yes the white civic..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Love the car Robb, love the throwback install. You need some gold outline lettered Kickers for a complete O/S feel.

You already know I love the 7909.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

sqguy said:


> very clean oh how i miss my hatch back i have a 88 sedan now, goin to be doin a 3 way or horn and 10inch midbass front stage running either a alpine CDA 7949 of a DVA 9860 all ESX AMps Dont u just love these things!


Question for you, where exactly do you plan to fit these 10 inch midbass drivers. I had the same car, a 1990 sedan, and I cant seem to visualize where you could possibly be putting those 10's.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

More kicker stuff I just bought. All brand new in box !
Should arrive within 2 weeks. 

Kicker R6 mids 











Kicker nd25a Tweeters 












Kicker Resolution 18db 2 way Crossovers 












All that's left to buy is my ESX Q120.4 amp. Then the install begins.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Man, what a nice setup. Can't wait to see the final results. I'm doing a semi old school build as well.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice. I still miss my 89 CRX. Nice


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

That thing is soooo clean...wow! Looks great!


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

All that old kicker stuff is makin me jealous.


----------



## chrisdors (Mar 6, 2009)

super clean


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

Here was my 91 civic. LOL It would still cruise down the interstate at 90 with the AC kicking while jamming to some Metallica. 

Mike


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Mike Hall said:


> Here was my 91 civic. LOL It would still cruise down the interstate at 90 with the AC kicking while jamming to some Metallica.
> 
> Mike


holy batt-pack.....


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think fitting an 8" would be better than trying to stuff a 10" in somewhere. 

Btw my 7909j juba came in today and yes I'm trying to aquire a 90's civic si hatch that minty fresh. Yea right with our salted winter roads.


----------



## Kornnut (Mar 19, 2007)

I love old solo barics. I wish I had a pair of 10's so I could put one in my truck and one in my mustang. Looks like the car is very well taken car of. Are you going to use it as a daily or just keep it around for fun?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Nice car. It must be something in the water in Toronto that would make someone want to maintain a cool old Civic. I guess the youth in Canada never caught onto the Fast and Furious craze. Seems like all the older Civic's and CRX's in Florida have been ruined or wrecked. I would love to have a pristine example like your car. Great equipment to match. This is going to be a perfect period correct install.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a package in the mail today. 











Hmm, I winder what it could be ? 











Well what do you know ! It's my 170 amp H.O Alternator !
All nice and shiney ! :laugh:
A nice upgrade from a stock 20 year old 65 amp civic alternator 
I got it off ebay from alterstart for $161 USD.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Kornnut said:


> I love old solo barics. I wish I had a pair of 10's so I could put one in my truck and one in my mustang. Looks like the car is very well taken car of. Are you going to use it as a daily or just keep it around for fun?


I have 2 S10D4's. One in my car, on I have as a backup...
But I'm thinking of picking up some 10W3v3's.

Jay


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Well ThrillHouse with all the shallow subs being made and doing a fiberglass enclosuer i'm sure it can be done just have plan it out right. Ive seen single pickup trucks with 15 in the front so it is possible


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

as u know not all subs require a big encloseur to sound good also im not against cutting out my floor or kick panel to make the room


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

hey cutra i lucked up on some of mines also checked ebay every day for about 6 months and whatever amps were up for bid i biided on them. also was able to get and cpl of 75.2 straight from the man himslef Steve "Mr Zed Audio". that makes my amp collection of 2-75.2, 2-60.4, 1-120.4, 1 275.2 and 1-475.1 only missing 2 other amps a 175.2 and i cant remember the last mono amp, but i'm always lookin for them hope i come across the last 2.


mike


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Update:*

Hey I got another knock on the door today.
So I answered and it was the good ole postman. 
I know exactly what it is. 
My long awaited old skool Kicker R6 Component set ! BNIB ! 
I will install them some time next week.
Thanks to Gerardo aka ECM for these.

Some pics:


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice, 
now all you need is an amp


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

cutra said:


> Nice,
> now all you need is an amp


Ya, Gonna get it very soon...


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I love both of your cars!! I can't wait to see the install! 
The only think I would do differently would be the wheels on the white hatch but thats just me..... I'm subscribed!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Updated:*

So today I met up with Cutra, aka Canada's old school amp guy :laugh: to purchase a Zed made old ESX Q120.4.
It's the last piece to my system. Thanks again Leo !  Can't wait to install it.
Some pics.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Robb said:


> I got a package in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you go to swap out your old alternator for this one can you take a picture of both side by side. I only ask because that alternator doesnt look any bigger then stock alt on that car and if thats the case its not likely that its going to be putting out the number its rated for and if it does then its going to be putting out almost nothing at idle. I had a 140 amp alt built for my EF by SVA power products in brantford and he actually ended up using a larger casting from some old toyota so he get enough winding's into it to produce around 105 amps at idle and 140 peak.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Hey I decided to return the alternator back to alterstart, I dont need it with my setup.


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Updated:*



Robb said:


> So today I met up with Cutra, aka Canada's old school amp guy :laugh: to purchase a Zed made old ESX Q120.4.
> It's the last piece to my system. Thanks again Leo !  Can't wait to install it.
> Some pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I AGREE CUTRA, HEY ROBB WERE U ABLE TO FIND OUT ANY INFO ON BRIDGING THE OTHER CHANNELS? I'M THINKING ABOUT DOIN SOMETHING LIKE UR SET UP BUT I WANT IT TO BE A 3WAY ACTIVE SET UP SINCE I HAVE TO AMPS TO DO IT


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sqguy said:


> I AGREE CUTRA, HEY ROBB WERE U ABLE TO FIND OUT ANY INFO ON BRIDGING THE OTHER CHANNELS? I'M THINKING ABOUT DOIN SOMETHING LIKE UR SET UP BUT I WANT IT TO BE A 3WAY ACTIVE SET UP SINCE I HAVE TO AMPS TO DO IT


Yes I also found out how to fuse the amp too... 

*Fuse:*
You should use a external fuse between 60 Amp with 4 Ohm load and 100 Amp with 2 ohm load. First you can try it with 60 Amp. 

*Bridge mode.:*
The synchronous bridging switch must be in and you should use the 
"+ right speaker output" to + of the speaker and the 
"+ left speaker output" to - of the speaker.
The minimum load in bridged mode is 4 Ohm


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

ok have u hooked any thing up yet? and if so how's the sound/, also u take any pics? wanna see how u did your front stage


Mike


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sqguy said:


> ok have u hooked any thing up yet? and if so how's the sound/, also u take any pics? wanna see how u did your front stage
> 
> 
> Mike


No not yet, Im waiting for the shop to make the front speaker baffles for my mids. Should be ready next week sometime. I'll try to post pics of the install.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

oh ok thx are u plannin to use the xovers from the set or go active? i heard that the amps xovers are great.


Mike


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

sqguy said:


> oh ok thx are u plannin to use the xovers from the set or go active? i heard that the amps xovers are great.
> 
> 
> Mike


Im gonna use the crossovers that came with the set.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

ok i cant wait to see the install, dont get mad if i use some of ur ideals


mike


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

but i'm still not sure if i'm goin to use 1 or 2 amps i have such big choice since i have all but 3 of the amps in this series. i might use my 2 4 ch amps the 60.4 and the 120.4 it just depends on if i go with a 3-way or 2-way front stage


Mike


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

funny how most of that equipment is probably from the same year as the car and it is all in awesome condition. Its like a throwback setup.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Update:*



Robb said:


> Hey I got another knock on the door today.
> So I answered and it was the good ole postman.
> I know exactly what it is.
> My long awaited old skool Kicker R6 Component set ! BNIB !
> ...


Glad they arrived in good shape. They came from a long ways away so I packed them as best I could. I cannot wait to see them installed. It's going to be a nice set-up. Sometimes simple is better.


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW, I really miss my 7909! Super cool!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Update*

Hey guys heres an update with pics of what we did today. Soudproofed the doors and test fit the speakers.
The shop thats doing the install here in Toronto is called Number 1 Sound.

Here's a pic of their showroom:










Here's a pic of the 1/2" MDF speaker baffles they made for my 6.5" Kicker R6 mids.
Perfect fit !










Test fit of speakers:











Getting to work on the passenger side door. The doors are being soundproofed with a product called brownbread. 


























Drivers door:



























Thats all for today. Tomorrow I'll have the rest of the pics of the install.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

Love that Civic Hatchback and too cool ol'skool theme maintained w/ the build choices.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

*Update:*

Hey guys another update on the system. Today we spent the better part of 6 hours doing the install;
1. Finished adding a lil more brownbread deadener behind the mids on the inner door skin.
2. Cut holes in door panels for tweeters.
3. Ran speaker wires from the doors to the back crossovers for the mid, & tweeter.
4. Built an amp rack for amplifier and crossovers.
5. Mounted amp and crossovers to rack

All thats left to do is bolt down everything and fine tune it. 
Will update on Monday or Tuesday. 

On to pics:

*- Running speaker wires on the side of the car*



















*- Kicker nd25a Tweeters installed in doors*



















*- Installed R6 mids to speaker rings and door.Installed door panel*



















*- Rear hatch area wiring for amp rack , crossovers and sub*



















*- Amp rack*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautious eh


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Man, those speakers look perfect in that car.

ECM


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Awesome work so far!


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> Awesome work so far!


thanks.


----------



## jjp9 (Jan 3, 2009)

Makes me miss my old '91.


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

hey robb looking good man, i'm loving the amp though looks so damn sexy...........lol let us know how it sounds when u get it tuned


mike


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

are those nd25a tweeters any good? i bought some off ebay a few years ago just in case and i never installed them. still got them laying around


----------



## Believe78 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice man! I had one just like it back in the day. I ran an Alpine 1507 to a Phoenix Gold Xmax in a large ported box for SPL competetions. Actually did pretty well for that class . was hitting just under 150db. ( this was back in like 1999 ). Love the hondas.


----------

